# Plywood tank... pond liner?



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be getting an 8 foot piece of glass soon - I want to make a plywood tank. I've been reading and reading and reading about epoxy, fiberglass, sani-tred, pond armor, etc... I've read a little bit about using a pond liner... and what I've read, it seems this may be a good way to go. I was wondering if there was any more information, threads of builds using pond liner, pros / cons, experiences I should be aware of as I sit here drawing up my plans for my new tank.

This will not necessarily be a show tank, I don't think the wrinkles will bother me, but I've been toying with the idea of making a styrofoam 3D background...

Using pond liner just seems it'd be easier, last longer, and not smell as bad to make... I'll be making it where it'll stay forever... so any fumes will be right in our house...

any experiences or links to threads of builds using pond liner would be appreciated... I'm not completely sold on the idea, but for some reason, I'm leaning toward using pond liner...

Thanks in advance for any assistance!!!


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Are you making a tank w/a window or a pond?


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

a tank with a window... the glass is 8 feet long - it was once in a plywood tank 8x2x2, I figured I'd do the same, it's 3/8 in. glass - according to things I've read it should be sufficient.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The tank you saw at MFK is probably the best thread you could read on how to do it.

Also, check big hardware stores like Lowes/Home Depot and garden centers for finding 40mil liner.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

D-007 said:


> The tank you saw at MFK is probably the best thread you could read on how to do it.
> 
> Also, check big hardware stores like Lowes/Home Depot and garden centers for finding 40mil liner.


Thanks, that is a nice tank. Another reason I wanted to go with pond liner is I found some at our local home improvement store... almost seemed affordable.

I just wonder if I should still silicone the corners of the plywood before installing the pond liner, and maybe paint the tank with drylock or something before installing the liner... As far as installing the glass, I think I have a good plan for that, using the MFK thread I believe you're referring to.


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

do you have a link to this mfk thread? i would like to read it...

Josh


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

x06jsp said:


> do you have a link to this mfk thread? i would like to read it...
> 
> Josh


PM sent


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks looks like a great way of doing it

Josh


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

monsterfishkeepers.com (MFK) has a number of threads on big plywood tanks. I would not use drylok behind the liner because of its rough texture and since some of it down the road may flake off and pile up behind the liner. A fish club member near me used to have a pond with a window into his house. He used a gasket similar to what you see on pond skimmers and in-ground filters, just a lot bigger. Some pond liner repair tape will stick to glass as well as to liners. I don't think I would try it for a long term.


----------

